# Anonymous Poll: Do you think your partner should trim/shave down there?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

and why? 8)


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

i my self have never expierenced a bush and wouldn't want to lol


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I am female and I don't want to deal with shaved nether regions.


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Um, where's the "No" option? Believe it or not some people actually prefer pubic hair on their partners!!!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah - watch some old fashioned 70's porn.


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

lol i shave my pubes so my thing looks bigger, really i don't but its a true fact lol

but i just couldnt stand have hairs poke my face if im u know what


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I like him trimmed. It makes some things easier to do


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

At least trim the bush. Preferably shave the other areas.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

It needs to be nice and tidy.


----------



## Ded Negatives (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't really care as long as it's not a carpet sample plastered to his skin.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Doesn't matter at all.


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

wouldn't matter either way to me as long as it doesn't look like a forest between the girls legs. i'd be willing to trim if i had a gf, but wouldn't shave it. tried it once when i was younger on a dare and it itches so much like that. 

besides, if i actually got far enough with a girl to notice, i probably wouldn't care anyway.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i don't really care.

i shave sometimes, makes me feel like a child again :/ better to trim. just do it when bored, not really for any good reason.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Don't really care tbh


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

i think a guy should trim it so its not out of control. But not shave completely..


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I really don't care. if he wants to trim/shave/severe mow, he can knock himself out, but if he doesn't, i figure that's what nature intended, and i can deal with nature.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, this has been eye-opening.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

At least some pubic hair is preferred. Tickly is fun, and I don't really care for the clean shaven or landing strip look.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Men should trim, but not shave.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Trimmed


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't care, as long as it's not a bush.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Shaved would kind of be a turn off. Trimming is fine, and if he doesn't want to trim, I don't mind that either.


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

No. We survived over thousands of year when people did not shave or had porn to tell them that they needed to look like a plastic doll to get laid and mankind did just fine.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll only make 'em do it if they make me do it. I'm fair minded when it comes to this.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I would *prefer* if they didn't have hair down there.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

I dont mind, but I dont like completely bald


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

yes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

As long as I don't get lost, it's all good.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Trimmed is fine. I don't care if she's shaved or not. A small amount of hair is okay. Fully grown out would become annoying. Sex should be about pleasure. If keeping yourself trim makes it easier for your partner to give you more pleasure, why not do it?


----------



## adifferentgirl (Jul 26, 2013)

A man with neat pubes would put me off. Ditto a man who shaves anywhere apart from his face and neck. Couldn't tell you why, exactly, just not sexy.

I am a woman who doesn't do anything about 'down there'. I often don't shave my armpits either. I'm not personally fussed about armpits - on girls I don't think it reduces or increases their attractiveness (on men, shaved armpits put me off, though). I personally do not like the way women look shaved down there so I wouldn't do it myself. I only take it off my legs, really, and then only if people other than my boyfriend will see it. 

Never had anyone so much as mention it until my current boyfriend. Then I went through about 18 months of torture as I started to feel like I had to be 'normal'. Eventually got through it and thought, nah. I'll do whatever the hell I like.

Hasn't caused any problems in my relationship. But then I guess I'd never tell him what to do with his body. It's not like that with us.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I trim. Don't care what she does. Upto her.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

yes.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

At least trim so it looks neat.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

farfegnugen said:


> As long as I don't get lost, it's all good.


^ This.


----------



## Introspect (Aug 9, 2013)

this is like rock paper scissors if you're trying to figure out the one choice solves all. every man and woman is different and feels different about this.

for me, its not necessary for her to shave there. preferable, not necessary. prefer shaven and silky at all times? no i don't care.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Hairy, shaved, waxed, trimmed, stubble, bloody...it's all good.


----------



## trolololololololo (Aug 12, 2013)

That's her choice.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

No but I think they should wash before I perform oral!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

adifferentgirl said:


> A man with neat pubes would put me off. Ditto a man who shaves anywhere apart from his face and neck. Couldn't tell you why, exactly, just not sexy.
> 
> I am a woman who doesn't do anything about 'down there'. I often don't shave my armpits either. I'm not personally fussed about armpits - on girls I don't think it reduces or increases their attractiveness (on men, shaved armpits put me off, though). I personally do not like the way women look shaved down there so I wouldn't do it myself. I only take it off my legs, really, and then only if people other than my boyfriend will see it.
> 
> ...


:high5


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes. It's just really... gross/annoying to look at after a while.


----------



## sleepforeverandever (Mar 18, 2013)

I shave because it's a personal preference. 
I think a guy should at least trim, no girl wants to deal with over-grown jungle.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

for some reason i cant vote. but i am a female and i think a male should shave/trim. as should females. it looks clean and is more attractive, and hygienic.


----------



## LERZZZ (Aug 21, 2013)

Women and men should trim ONLY if you ask me. Shaving hurts and is a pain in the ***. And it freaks me out to see guys totally shaved, because I don't want to **** someone who looks like that of a 12 year old because it's totally hairless. I feel bad for chicks who feel pressure to shave everything off down there. You're not a porn star, you're a normal ****ing person, with pubic hair, like everyone else on the planet. Don't let some creep tell you what to do with your pubes. That's none of their goddamn business.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow the results so far are basically 50/50 split between people that care and people that don't. I find that very interesting. 

I really didn't think there would be that many people that cared. Like I said earlier in the post, its of indifference to me really, not my body and because of that its just surprising that people expect there partner to do something. 

Kinda like someone telling me I have to have a pony tail or something otherwise its just a no go zone. But I suppose you can always put it back down to different strokes for different folks.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

i can understand trimming but i can't understand why anyone would prefer for their partner to have the completely shaved look. completely shaved makes it look like the person's still 10 years old down there.... weird


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Trimmed. I wouldn't force shaving on a girl or anyone for that matter. I shaved once. Real uncomfortable. Never again. 

I'll do whatever she wants except for shaved. I'd lose my mind if I had a shaved crotch for a long time.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Normally I trim, but I saw this thread today and got the idea to shave down there. It was very delicate business especially for the nuttal region, but it is very smooth now and I'm turning myself on. :yay Of course, it's not very manly, so if a girl ever accesses that area I will stick to trimming.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

I think it should be up to the person, not me. I prefer hair, but trimmed on either gender, but if they don't want to trim it or they want to wax or shave it all or mostly off, then have at it. I just prefer pubic hair on either gender.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't care unless it's a forest down there.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

What happened to saving our forests? Now everyone wants to chop them down.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

:blank

It's not like I'm asking for a clean shave.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

I just trimmed my pubes, because of this thread. I think it would be hot to trim my partner's pubes.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd want my non-existent partner to at least trim...but only if they want oral sex from me. If they aren't into that, it wouldn't bother me at all, either way.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

ChuckBrown said:


> I just trimmed my pubes, because of this thread. I think it would be hot to trim my partner's pubes.


High five for fellow 'this-thread-inspired-trim-fest' :high5


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ChuckBrown said:


> I just trimmed my pubes, because of this thread. I think it would be hot to trim my partner's pubes.


I would be too afraid to accidentally cut her with the razor. :no


----------



## Janos (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, because all actions should be reciprocated...and I am not getting into it any more than that. :yes


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't think I would ever shave. I have hairy thighs and a somewhat hairy stomach. I think if I shaved everything off down there, I'd have to shave off the hair on my thighs and stomach otherwise it would look weird...like a clearing in a forest. Then I'd have to keep shaving downward and upward until everything matched as far as hairyness goes. Plus, I can't imagine having razor burn down there. I don't have a job where I can itch my nuts all day whenever I need to.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

I think the questions aren't worded correctly. I care very much. That a guy has fur everywhere. becuase hairy= manly

I used to shave if I thought i was getting some becuase it was expected, but recently an older guy went down and said "its so sexy that you have pubic hair and if it was shaved I would tell you to grow it out for me" SO It gave me hope to find men who like what I like. furry parts. 
Now, i agree trimming is good as you dont want a forest but im not attracted to kids or poultry so i dont wish to look like them nor have my partner look like them.
I would perfer a full bush versus shaved, even to perfering non trimmed bush over shaved. I was born in the 70's maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I wouldn't really care too much, but I'd prefer it not be too thick. =x


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

how does trimming even work for men, exactly? I imagine that the wax routine is painful. eyah!


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I prefer it to be at least trimmed. She likes to keep it tidy because that's how she likes it but it doesn't really matter to me. I take what I can get. I have a beard so its not like I can tell which hair is in my mouth.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Men should not be shaved!! Nor trimmed! 

Women however should be


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't like the options "he should" and "I don't care". I _prefer_ when guys shave or trim, but it's not like I'm demanding it.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*LOL*



tlgibson97 said:


> I have a beard so its not like I can tell which hair is in my mouth.


:lol


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm not anti-hair, but I expect a certain amount of hygiene and trimming.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Evo1114 said:


> I don't think I would ever shave. I have hairy thighs and a somewhat hairy stomach. I think if I shaved everything off down there, I'd have to shave off the hair on my thighs and stomach otherwise it would look weird...like a clearing in a forest. Then I'd have to keep shaving downward and upward until everything matched as far as hairyness goes. Plus, I can't imagine having razor burn down there. I don't have a job where I can itch my nuts all day whenever I need to.


I shaved it completely a few days ago and it's not itching at all.

Also whenever I trim it, I also get the urge to trim everything around it because I'm pretty hairy too, and sometimes I go too far. Right now, I'm almost completely hairless all over my body because I went nuts. I obviously can't get naked for anyone any time soon because they'll make fun of me for looking like a little boy. But it feels so smooth and comfortable when I'm wearing clothes. Masculinity crisis.... :|


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> I shaved it completely a few days ago and it's not itching at all.
> 
> Also whenever I trim it, I also get the urge to trim everything around it because I'm pretty hairy too, and sometimes I go too far. Right now, I'm almost completely hairless all over my body because I went nuts. I obviously can't get naked for anyone any time soon because they'll make fun of me for looking like a little boy. But it feels so smooth and comfortable when I'm wearing clothes. Masculinity crisis.... :|


Before and after pics please.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

It is about time she shaved the soles of her feet. Long overdue.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

arnie said:


> Before and after pics please.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

If you expect your partner to shave then you should. I'd personally prefer it if my partner wanted oral.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I'd rather my partner did not shave.


----------



## Riddles (Aug 29, 2013)

I prefer to have no body hair from the shoulders down on myself but my wife likes the arm hair and hair on the legs so I leave that alone.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I am not having sex with him, he can keep them or clean them, his butt is not my business.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I won't dictate what my partner does.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

nowdays shaven down below areas for women are what most guys i've come across want to see and myself i think it looks more attractive, i think guys should do the same not go bare but just trimming because otherwise its like a jungle sometimes makes me wonder how i keep from going under


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Destabilise said:


> nowdays shaven down below areas for women are what most guys i've come across want to see and myself i think it looks more attractive, i think guys should do the same not go bare but just trimming because otherwise *its like a jungle sometimes makes me wonder how i keep from going under*


:clap


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Destabilise said:


> nowdays shaven down below areas for women are what most guys i've come across want to see and myself i think it looks more attractive, i think guys should do the same not go bare but just trimming because otherwise *its like a jungle sometimes makes me wonder how i keep from going under*


----------



## Snugglie (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't understand why anyone would want to, or be attracted by the concept of others doing that? Why would we want to look like little kids down there?


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

h00dz said:


> :clap


bows


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

it makes oral a lot easier.

I kinda obsessed with oral.

However, the most important thing for girls i think is not having hair visible when wearing bikinis. Which seem to be getting smaller and smaller as the years go on. Kinda concerning really.


----------

